# Cold air intakes



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Just got my 2002 SE-R, and was looking for cold air intakes that don't take all my money, and also looking for maybe good used wheels. I don't see too many parts for SE-R lots of everything else.... if anyone knows let me know... thanks..


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Over at b15sentra.net we have a group buy going on AEM intakes, $205.00 shipped to your door for ser and spec v.

Link: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30750


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

That's a good price for an AEM CAI. I went and got an Injen CAI and had it on in about an hour. Love the sound and the polished aluminum looks awesome. Why did I go with an Injen? Everybody seems to go with AEM and I'm all about being different and I personally think an intake is an intake +/- a half a pony.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

I looked at the Injen, it's a nice piece but I don't really want a polished one. I do like the filter cover they make, looks real nice when you look under the car.

And you're right, an intake is an intake, 205 to my door was too hard to pass up


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*CAI*

Consider being a little different...K&N makes a drop in filter. Goes right into the stock box...and a reported gain of about 6 - 8 hp. Consider it. Oh yea, how's $40 sound to ya?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

If i was you i would buy the Hotshot intake. The sound is great and the look is awesome. They make a high quality intake. I have tried the AEM and the Hotshot intake and i prefer the Hotshot over the AEM. 

Later,
Anthony


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: CAI*



HardJalard said:


> *Consider being a little different...K&N makes a drop in filter. Goes right into the stock box...and a reported gain of about 6 - 8 hp. Consider it. Oh yea, how's $40 sound to ya? *


I have one, and show me a dyno that shows 6-8hp. Also, AEM will have a K&N also so what is the difference? Probably the cooler air coming in I think. 

The stock air box on the spec is pretty restrictive, you could try the "ghetto" mod, where you take the bottom of the air box out for better and cooler airflow....


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> and a reported gain of about 6 - 8 hp


this is K&N brochure Horse Power...you might actually see about 1-1 1/2 from the panel filter...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

> I have one, and show me a dyno that shows 6-8hp


I have a dyno sheet showing 5 HP with the K&N drop in. I don't have a scanner but if you want I can fax it to you. I dynoed mine at Grassroots Motorsports Dyno day at BPM in Sugar Hill, GA. Lots of spectaturs so its not BS. Everyone couldn't believe it but there it was!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

well call me Randy.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey guys,
I went to K&N's web site and did a search for the air filter and it did not come back with a part number. any of you that already have it can send it to me.... Thnxs....


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

jflex,
K&N does not make a CAI for the se-r. they also "officaily" dont have a drop in filter, but the one for the old se-r is the same and i think the same is tru of the new SE's

K&N part number: 33-2031-2 

that works for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Ya that's the one. All I did was cross my nissan number in the K&N list, real easy, any parts store should be able to do it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Thank you so much for the Info.....


----------

